# Rechtsanwalt R.B.  BITTE lesen und antworten!!!



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

Hi @ll!!!!!
Ich komm aus Österreich und hab dennoch was mit einem gewissen "rechtsanwalt" M.B.  aus Hamburg zu tun!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bitte lest euch diese Seite

http://www.beepworld.de/members82/abzockerei/index.htm

brauch ich hier nicht alles zu erklären!!!
Würd mich über jede Meldung und Antwort freuen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LineofFire (11 Januar 2005)

tut mir leid für dich...aber leider ist hier die Rechnung aufgegangen...für den "unbefleckten" Normalsterblichen klingt es schon leicht erschreckend, wenn man "Anwalt", "Mahnbescheid" undsoweiter alles aufeinmal hört. Trotzdem hättest du dich eher informieren müssen, anstatt zu zahlen


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Januar 2005)

Na, so aufgeregt warst du nach zwei Wochen ja wohl nicht mehr:



> Am *23. Dezember 2004* bekamen wir einen Brief aus Deutschland, Hamburg, von einem gewissen
> Rechtsanwalt M.  B.  in dem drin stand, wenn wir *bis 31. Dezember* den Betrag
> von € 129,64 nicht zahlen, geht das ganze zum Gericht!
> 
> In meiner Aufregung (war auch verständlicherweise sehr durcheinander) hab ich dann BLÖDERWEISE bezahlt....Das war am Freitag dem *8. Jänner 2005.*



Viel Glück jedenfalls.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2005)

Egal, ob aufgeregt oder nicht - die Geschichte an sich verdient durchaus Beachtung, denn die erwähnte österreichische "Studio Opera GmbH"/Goodthinxx ist Gründer und Veranstalter der großen Internetdiensteanbietermesse "Eurowebtainment" und somit nicht irgendwer. Spannend, dass es da Ärger gibt. 
"[es ist] oft nicht leicht, unseren Kunden zu erklären, was wir eigentlich machen" 
(Wieso hat eine Firma, die 5 Mio Euro im Monat auszahlt, nur 11 Mio. Jahresumsatz?)

Hier ist der link zum ORF
http://help.orf.at/?story=2117

Praktisch für die Österreicher, dass die dubiosen Forderungen wie bei "Consul Info" im Oktober ja auch, von deutschen Anwälten gestellt werden... Dann müssen sie nämlich nicht hinterfragen, was diese "Studio Opera GmbH" ist, zu deren größten Kunden nach eigenen Angaben (quelle ist ein Artikel in "Format" 10/04 von der goodthinxx-webseite) eine große österreichische Zeitung gehört, die allerdings wieder zu 50% dem ehemaligen deutschen Kanzleramtsminister H. gehört (*). 
Die Österreichvertretung von World Wide Woiti am Pranger? Die Firma des Mannes, dessen US-Investmentgesellschaft 2002 90% von Goodlines gehörten? Sollte doch genug Anlass sein, evtl. näher nachzufragen, um was es da geht?

Da dies aber fürs erste off topic ist, bleibt's bei erwähntem ORF-link und der wiederholten Aufforderung an die Nachbarn: Graben & Nachfragen!

(*) mein Lieblingslink zu diesem Politiker ist der hier:
 link zu konkret-Artikel aus 1998 - alt, aber nett  (gemeint ist B.H., nicht der Stinkefingerminister, siehe:
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/18/18002/1.html , dies is aber schon offest topic)


----------



## Bremsklotz (14 Januar 2005)

> http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/18/18002/1.html,



Dieser Link funzt leider nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2005)

der Bremsklotz war in diesem Fall das Komma 
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/18/18002/1.html
sorry.

Aber nimm den link nicht allzu ernst. Wie eigentlich alles, was ich so von mir gebe. Sind inzwischen alles eher Orakelsprüche als statements. Oder sagen wir's anders: Nebelbomben gibt's frei Haus dazu... Interpretieren muss man's letztlich selber. Spannend aber, was nordrheinwestfälische Verlage dank Globalisierung mit österreichischen Zeitungen zu tun haben... Das soll aber nicht als Hinweis verstanden werden, dass es da Zusammenhänge gibt mit dem aktuellen Fall. Nicht konkret, höchstens in der Art der Komplexität.
Noch ein Nachsatz: Der Fall dieses nordrheinwestfälischen Verlages is aber für sich genommen schon eine spannende Geschichte, nur leider gibt's davon so viele, dass man gar nicht mehr nachkommt mit dem eigentlich selbstverständlichen Bemühen, sich interessante Geschichten für sich privat vertieft anzuschauen. Gerade das Hauptthema dieses Forums bietet solche Geschichten in unüberschaubarer Anzahl 

Übrigens fände ich es ganz nett, wenn der ebenfalls orakelhafte Titel des Thread geändert werden würde in "Österreichische Verbraucherbeschwerden über Studio Opera [respektive: "fragwürdige Abrechnungen in Österreich" zur Vermeidung der Nennung des Firmennamens]" - wäre irgendwie nicht sinnfrei.

Ein MB war doch bis zu deren Liquidierung GF bei persolvo?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

*Maxolution-Forderung vom Persolvo-Rechtsanwalt*

Anscheinend reichen die Durchsuchungen bei ATS und anderen nicht, man versucht immer noch ans Geld von nervlich weniger belastbaren Mitbürgern zu kommen. So gibt es Mahnschreiben über teilweise mehr als 500 Euro eines bekannten Hamburger ...anwalts *Schädigung'ehrbarer Berufsbezeichnungen'vermeid* mit bisher unbekanntem Hintergrund (Dialer? SMS? Locktelefonnummern?), ohne dass es vorher Rechnungen der genannten Maxolution Internet Services gab:

 Verbraucherforum (PC-Game bestellt?) 

 Forum von www hamburger-anwalt de 

www.teltarif.com/forum/x-internet/1509-298.html+IBC+Gesch%C3%A4ftsf%C3%BChrer++brandes&hl=de] Hintergrundgeschichte (alles eine Firma?) [/url]

Persolvo - das hat man nun davon

 Auch Ärger in Österreich 

Was steckt dahinter?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

> Er teilt mit, für die Firma Studio Opera zu handeln und fordert die Beträge erneut von den Konsumenten ein.


Keine kleine Klitsche, sondern ein Global Player der Szene... 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=68614#68614 und ff.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2005)

--- verwirrende Frage zurückgezogen ---
...und ersetzt durch eine Erinnerung...


> Übrigens fände ich es ganz nett, wenn der ebenfalls orakelhafte Titel des Thread geändert werden würde in "Österreichische Verbraucherbeschwerden über Studio Opera" [respektive: "fragwürdige Abrechnungen in Österreich" zur Vermeidung der Nennung des Firmennamens]" - wäre irgendwie nicht sinnfrei.


----------

